# monkeys stepped it up a gear..monkey macros..LOL



## monkey (Sep 21, 2006)

taken with my new toy..nikon d50 and sigma macro lens 50mm..this is one kick ass bit of kit...oh the macros are of gdpXbb.


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 21, 2006)

wow that camera kicks ass u can see every trich's head


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 21, 2006)

*Very nice, very nice indeed. Hey monkey what did you pay for that bad boy. Man those are some killer pics.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 21, 2006)

damn fine shots....amazing what one can do with a good cam....hope your gonna bring us plenty more


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 21, 2006)

that seems like a very cool camera!  nice pics too


----------



## Hippiemaster420 (Sep 22, 2006)

there beautiful


----------



## monkey (Sep 22, 2006)

i was in to photography but not that much..iv been seeing many top grower with the nikon d50 and d70..i thought if it was good enough for them its good enough for me..the nikon d50 is 400£ with the 18-55mm standered nikon lens that comes with it..now that lens is one kick ass bit of kit but i coulnt get the macros so i bought the sigma 50mm macro lens 1.2.8.DG...this is the same hardware that the legendary subcool usese..the same camera and the same lens..the only thing he has that i havtng ot is the sigam ring flash..i cant afford that yet..thats another 300£ but hey how can u put a price on macro shots..i would of paided 2000£ if i had to..soon as the gdpxbb start to resin uop il report tricomes from every week..right from the start of the tricomes up to when they mature and go cloudy...dont worry il be keeping u all updated..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 22, 2006)

*Whats up monkey. My bro is a big fan of Subcool and Jill. He has some killer strains and the pics they take are awesome. I got the background idea from them when taking pics of the ladies.   Anyway keep those pics coming man.  *


----------



## monkey (Sep 22, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up monkey. My bro is a big fan of Subcool and Jill. He has some killer strains and the pics they take are awesome. I got the background idea from them when taking pics of the ladies.  Anyway keep those pics coming man.  *


Hey there..yes im a fan to..I have subcools jack ther ipper in flower now at day 13..it spose to be some of the best tasing pot there is..il get some pics up when they start to resin up..the gdp have resin on allready at day 13..I have had a lot of help from the sdbcool...the guy is a genious..Any of u that want to meet him hes over breedbay..hes a nice guy and willing to help any once.hes often on the chat room there...
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/


----------

